# Merry Christmas all



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Merry Christmas, I hope its warm, peaceful, and full of joy for all!


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Merry Christmas and a joyful holiday to all.Renee'


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

My christmas was manic. But not bad. I worked this afternoon in the pub and the atmosphere was great, if not a bit rushed! My back is absolutely killing me. I worked in another pub last night collecting glasses. I ended up runnig in and out of the cellar for them all night carrying heavy crates!I washed aobut a million glasses last night! And today! But i did learn how to mix a bloody mary thismorning!Eric, when you come over to london, we mmust have bloody marys, yum, but maybe without the tobasco!I am absolutely exhausted now. My bed is calling me. I might have to go watch christmas films on the new TV Video my Mum and Dad got me







Its really cool actually, Dad spent the whole morning trying to tune it in! He still couldn't do it! I had it done in 20 minutes! LOL. Anyway, this post is waaaayyyy to long now, so i bit you farewell and will check in tomorrow with you all!NIght night! xxx (Merry Christmas!)


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thanks & u 2 (mine was not warm or peaceful... but it wasn't that bad either).


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hope yours was the same Eric.







Thanks! Hey I made it...ahhhhhh. 'Tis allover fer enuther yeer.'







BQ


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

I told my family that I wanted a tiara because I am the Digestive Princess.One of my gifts was even addressed to the digestive princess.Sometimes a sense of humor helps A LOT!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

my mum really loved her present which was really rewarding for me! Should have been at that price!Dad has been glued to the puter on his flight simulater. I have only just managed to het on again after xmas day!


----------

